# Lighting hours



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

So, specs:

Aquarium size: 13g (50L)
Moderately planted
CO2: oxydized CO2 (see DIY forum "Why CO2 from fermentation")
Lights:
1st bulb:
Sera Plant Color(http://www.sera.de/us/pages/products/in_category/t-5-61/product/sera-plant-color-t5.html)
spectrum is there on the bottom.

2nd bulb:
Sera Brilliant Daylight(http://www.sera.de/us/pages/products/in_category/t-5-61/product/sera-daylight-brilliant-t5.html)
sepctrum is on bottom.

I know its not the ideal lighting, but thats what i have for now (got it for free) and im saving money to change the 2nd bulb.

What should be my lighting hours and how to distribute them.

Thanks


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

they seem fine to me. why do you think theyre not ok? theyre in the right spectrum and even though they dont talk about growing plants, the spectrum is right for growing them. if the tanks new keep your lighting peroid to 8 hours for the first couple of weeks till your plants begin to grow in, than up it to 10 hours. i run mine 10hrs but thats on a pretty well established tank. as for fertilizers, i assume you are dosing them too?


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

The tank is a few month old, after a derimming, but I had problems with the lighthood and a few others, so its established.

Also, how should i distrebute the lights by the way, any specific way which is better?


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

what do you mean distribute by distribute them?


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

I mean if it shoud be 10h straight, or with a break in the middle, ect.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

I do 10hrs straight with no problems. But run them 8hrs straight for a few weeks to see how they do than bin them up to 10. I run them 8am to 6pm.


----------



## carolhu (Feb 21, 2012)

I do 8 hrs straight for my planted tank every day.


----------



## Tot3nkampf (May 10, 2012)

Those arent the lamps i would choose, but they arent terrible. i like lamps in the 6500k to 6700k range, the <5000k ones are too red for my liking although the plants probably appreciate that. you can break up your photoperiod if you want to, mine are broken up into 4 x 6 hour periods so that i can enjoy the aquariums when i am home. they are off at night and during the afternoon. +1 to starting with 8 hours total and working your way up from there.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah wouldn't be my fist choice but ehhhhh they were free. I use a combo of giesseman aquaflora and midday. I would highly reccomend them if you have a HO fixture. The midday is 5000k and does appear kinda redish/yellow.....but when paired with the aquaflora, its looks awesome.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

Wish I could of get these lamps for decent prices, I live in Israel, and the Sera lamps are the only things they sell in the supplier show next to me. they supply Eihem, Jebo, Sera, and a few other smaller companies, but all European.

I might go to another shop, but it's 2 hours away from here, and I doubt they will have anything different.

Thanks for the help though!


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

can you order bulbs online? And Giesemann's are also European. Made in Germany


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

maybe, but itll cost a lot, after all the shipment to isreal is not too low. but probebly i will be able.

but first ill see what the other supplier has.


----------

